# Other hobbies



## Bob Apples (Jul 22, 2016)

What other things do you do with your free time? I like to play with cars and weld fun toys.


----------



## Road Dog (Jul 22, 2016)

I play with cars too.


----------



## Bob Apples (Jul 22, 2016)

Beautiful car!


----------



## Bob Apples (Jul 23, 2016)

Here's the link to YouTube. https://youtu.be/3TCNIGMaCZO 
  Mines the one bowling ball cannon target practice!


----------



## Road Dog (Jul 23, 2016)

Said Video unavailable


----------



## Bob Apples (Jul 23, 2016)

Yea I see, just go to YouTube under bowling ball cannon target practice. Name Sean Dougherty. Sorry worked hard trying to make that work. That's one of our old adobe dairy buildings.


----------



## Road Dog (Jul 24, 2016)

Man, that's loud! Looks like a Blast.


----------

